# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  أيهم قلبك ؟؟

## راشد مرجي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله وحده و الصلاة و السلام على من لا نبي بعده ، و على آله و صحبه وسلم وبعد : 
فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو خالق النفس وملهمها التقوى والفجور  فمن اختار طاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى وطاعة رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم عما سواهما  فقد زكى نفسه وطهرها من الأخلاق الدنيئة والرذائل ومن زكى نفسه فقد أفلح في الدنيا والآخرة  فتكون نفسه راضية في الدنيا ومطمئنة عند الموت ومرضية في الآخرة فقد قال الله تعالى (يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة * ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية * فادخلي في عبادي *وادخلي جنتي)الفجر 27:29
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*وأما من اختار لنفسه الفجور وذلك بمعصية الله ورسوله فقد خاب ودسَّ نفسه أي أهلكها وخسر دنياه و آخرته  فقد قال تعالى " ونفس وما سواها * فألهمها فجورها وتقواها * قد أفلح من زكاها * وقد خاب من دساها"الشمس 7:10
وقد كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ "اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا"  مسلم وصححه الألباني 1286في الصحيحة .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*ولكن ما أنواع القلوب ؟
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

* 



القلب الحي ( السليم )... 
و هو قلب ينبض بالإيمان ، قد أشرقت فيه أنوار اليقين و الإخلاص ، و امتلأ بمحبة الله و محبة ما يحبه و يرضاه ، و هو قلب المؤمن .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

* 




القلب المريض ... 
و هو قلب متقلب بين الإيمان و النفاق يصحو تارة ، و يغفو تارة ... و تعصف به رياح الهواء و الفتن ، و للشيطان عليه إقبال و إدبار ... و هو قلب ضعيف الإيمان .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*





القلب الميت ... 
و هو قلب مظلم موحش خال من الإيمان ... كالبيت الخرب تسكنه الشياطين ، قد امتلأ بالكفر و الفسوق و العصيان ، و هو قلب الكافر .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*




القلب المنكوس ... 
و هو قلب فارغ كالإناء المنكوس مهما وضعت فيه من شيء لا يستقر بداخله ، لا يعرف معروفا و لا ينكر منكرا ، إلا من أشرب هواه ، و هو قلب المنافق .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*نتائج مرض القلوب وموتها



أن يقفل عليها ... 
كما قال تعالى : (أم على قلوب أقفالها) محمد 24







الران ..
قال تعالى : (كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون) المطففين 14
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*التغليف ..
كما قال تعالى : (و قالوا قلوبنا غلف) البقرة 88

عدم الفقه ..
كما قال تعالى : (لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها) الأعراف 179 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*الطبع و الزيغ ...
كما قال تعالى : (فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم) الصف 5

العمى ...
قال تعالى : (فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار و لكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور) الحج 46
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

* مفسدات القلوب .. كثرة الخلطة  الشبع  كثرة النوم  التعلق بغير الله  التمني 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*حياة القلوب لها أعمال و لها صفات و أحوال و الأعمال القلبية كثيرة جدا منها : الوجل .. كما في قوله تعالى (و الذين يؤتون ما آتوا و قلوبهم وجلة أنهم إلى ربهم راجعون) المؤمنون 60
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*المحبة ... المؤمنون هم الذين يحبون الله و رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و يحبون المؤمنين و الصالحين ، و كل ما من شأنه أن يقربهم إلى الله عز وجل ، و إلى محبته و رضاه . يقول الله تعالى : (ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله و الذين أمنوا أشد حبا لله) البقرة 165
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*الإخلاص ... و به يكون الفارق بين المؤمنين و المنافقين ، قال تعالى : (و ما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء و يقيموا الصلاة و يؤتوا الزكاة و ذلك دين القيمة) البينة 5
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*الإخبات .. الخضوع الكامل و المطلق ، فليس لديه أي اعتراض على ما يأتي من عند الله فهو كما قال الله تعالى : (فلا و ربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت و يسلموا تسليما) النساء 65
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*التسليم ... و هو الذي لا يخطر على البال معه أدنى اعتراض ، قال الله تعالى : (ويسلموا تسليما) النساء 65
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*الإنابة ... أن يعود الإنسان و يرجع إلى الله رجوعا كليا متجردا خالصا لله ، فيرجع عن كل ما لديه من أهواء ، و شهوات ، و دوافع ، و نوازغ ، و يجعل همه هو رضا الله . قال تعالى : (و أنيبوا إلى ربكم و أسلموا له) الزمر 54
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*الخشية ... مدح الله و أثنى على الذين يخشونه ، كما قال تعالى : (إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء) فاطر 28 ، و لا خير في علم لا يؤدي إلى خشية الله .   الخشوع .. أن يكون القلب خاضعا و ذليلا للعزيز الجبار المتكبر الذي خلقه فسواه فعدله ، و افترض عليه ما افترض ، و شرع له ما شرع ، و تعبده بما تعبد .
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*التوكل ... التوكل يدخل في الإستعانة ، و الله بين  في سورة الفاتحة ، يقول الله تعالى : (إياك نعبد و إياك نستعين) الفاتحة 5 ، و قال الله تعالى : (قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا) الملك 29
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و الحمد لله رب العالمين ...
*

----------


## تينا

*مشكور علي المعلومات
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------

